# Printing Glitch, OS10.3.9 & Photoshop



## westerwill (Aug 24, 2005)

I have recently been unable to print borderless prints on my Epson R1800 thru PhotoshopCS. I'm using OS 10.3.9. on a Powerbook Titanium 550 with 768MB ram. I have been hours with Epson support, reloaded drivers etc. I've also exhausted 3 Apple "geniouses" at the local Apple store. The borderless option does work thru iPhoto. What happens is that the page set-up information is not transferred to the print window. If I set the paper as "Sheet fed, borderless" in page set-up, it defaults to roll paper borderless in the Print>printer settings window has no way of changing it. If I then send the file to print, I get a "media not loaded" message as the printer thinks I want to use the seperate paper path for the roll paper. Any insight into this is appresciated. I have zeroed my drive, reloaded the system software and am currently running a very lean system. One clue might be that when I loaded the new system and made my first prints, the boarderless did work. I then tested the roll paper path and it worked also. The first time I went back to the sheet-fed path, the problem reaoccurred and has not gone away.


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

A few points that may or may not work:

Does this only happen on your own powerbook or does the problem re-create on another 10.3.9 system?
Have you tried ll the basic Mac maintenance procedures ie. Onyx, Applejack etc.?
Is there an update available from Photoshop to fix any issues?
Does this procedure work Ok with another printer? If so, it's printer/settings that are fault.

U may be better posting on MacFixit or a dedicated Mac site.


----------

